# Need some help from multi-linguals



## Robert_S (Mar 12, 2013)

purged


----------



## Rustgold (Mar 13, 2013)

Robert_S said:


> I used to post here, but dropped out for a bit while I tried to re-establish my life after losing my job to outsourcing.  Before I left, I posted a piece and was criticized for a rather racist approach to what I was trying to tackle.



I don't know why you bothered to mention this, particularly when it brought up an orange warning light in my head.

Btw, you can cancel putting warning lights on yourself (assuming there isn't something I didn't see), because I thought the one complaint (that I saw) wasn't valid in this regard.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Mar 13, 2013)

Read about the history of the creation of Esperanto and how it works - Free stuff available on Guttenberg - All Books (sorted by popularity) - Project Gutenberg


----------



## Nickleby (Mar 13, 2013)

Search the term _conlang_ (CONstructed LANGuage). That should give you plenty of material to get started.

You don't need to speak another language to create one, although it helps to have some grounding in linguistics. It also helps to know the basic grammars of several types of languages. Pick out the features you like and toss the rest.


----------



## Robert_S (Mar 13, 2013)

purged


----------



## Lyra Laurant (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't know if you still need this, but I can show you a comparison between the same simple sentence in English, Portuguese and Japanese:

Yesterday I read an interesting book.

Ontem, eu li um livro interessante.

きのうは、[私が] おもしろい本を読みました。
Kinou wa, [watashi ga] omoshiroi hon wo yomimashita.


In this case, English and Portuguese sentences have similar structure, but we usually (not always) write the adjective after the substantive in Portuguese. Also, our objects have genre, and "book" is a male one, which is indicated by "um" ("uma" is for female ones).

In Japanese sentences, the main verb is at the end of the sentence. Also, the subject may be implicit (actually, in Japanese language, many things are usually implicit).
Furthermore, we have the particles - but I am not sure this is the right term in English - which indicates the function of the word in a sentence.
The particle は(wa) is indicating the previous word "yesterday" as the general subject, as "what we are talking about".
The particle が (ga) indicates "I" as "who is doing the action".
And the particle を (wo) indicates "book" as "the object of the action".


This is just a simple example. ^^


----------

